# Macro of a Rose



## Sarmad (May 26, 2015)

Spring was coming up and even though I had a ton of school work to catch upon, I procrastinated by shooting some flowers in full bloom. Used lens reversal technique on my kit lens to get this macro, not as sharp as I'd want it to be, but for some reason I am really proud of this photo since a lot of effort was put into it...




Macro of a Rose by Sarmad Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## Fdee (May 27, 2015)

Artistic rendering nice
Ive tried the reverse lens route and its not that easy keep up the good work


----------



## annamaria (May 27, 2015)

Has a nice soft artistic look to it.


----------



## JamesScott86 (May 27, 2015)

wonderful capture


----------



## LilyBee (May 31, 2015)

nice


----------



## Sarmad (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, surely not as sharp as I'd want it but still not bad for a guy like me


----------



## limr (Jun 8, 2015)

Sharpness is not the be-all and end-all of everything   Lovely composition, colors, and lighting on this. Well done!


----------



## Sarmad (Jun 13, 2015)

limr said:


> Sharpness is not the be-all and end-all of everything   Lovely composition, colors, and lighting on this. Well done!



Means a lot.


----------

